# More tests!



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

Went to see a surgeon today. He agrees that I have a rectal prolaspe. But he wants to do more tests to see why I get constipated enough to have to push so hard. I am now going for a Barim Enema and a sigmoidoscopy. Possibly and marker test too. When I went for a colonostomy a few weeks ago the GI said all was fine? But I am supposed to keep taking 2-4 cups of Colyte everynight. YUCK! I have no idea if this is helping but I can't ever use senna again. When the colonostomy was done, would have he tested for Celiac? I have read some of the symptoms and they are similar to some of mine. Has anyone else found this? How do they test for Celiac Disease?


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

I am going for the colonoscopy soonI need to find out about the prep with miralax and gaterade.Somebody please help meKaren


----------

